# Dryer issue



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok I'm in the process of installing the washing machine on the back porch instead of in the pantry, so we moved the dryer, Now all of a sudden when I connect eth wires to the back I get 2 vac on one lug and 249vav on the other and you get shocked if you touch the metal on the dryer, ***?
I took the back off the controls and the unit and theres no broken wires anywhere, everything is connected and looks clean


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Determined to fry yourself aren't you? Don't believe I've ever smelled an old stubborn burnt wolf.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kinda sounds like got wire hooked to ground


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How in the world are you getting that much voltage for a 120VAC washer?? You're gonna have to go back to the main panel and start over.

Did you run new wires for the washer?? What ga is the wire??

If you did not run new wires......STOP. Tell us how you got to this point.

**I have seen some electricians run 14-2/with ground for 220VAC circuits..... 

OK....I see you are working an a dryer. Questions still remain the same.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

SABL said:


> How in the world are you getting that much voltage for a 120VAC washer?? You're gonna have to go back to the main panel and start over.
> 
> Did you run new wires for the washer?? What ga is the wire??
> 
> ...


I think he is talking about the dryer which is 240v


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

oscer1 said:


> I think he is talking about the dryer which is 240v


I just edited my post.....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I be checking your outlet if you did not remove the cord from dryer. Should have 120 volts to ground on each leg and 240 volts across the 2 line wires. A picture would help us. I know in are state they went away from the three wire to 4 wire.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Determined to fry yourself aren't you? Don't believe I've ever smelled an old stubborn burnt wolf.


nope I'd rather deep fry me=yself LOL


oscer1 said:


> Kinda sounds like got wire hooked to ground


Nope the cable I used to move the dryer is all connected correctly


SABL said:


> How in the world are you getting that much voltage for a 120VAC washer?? You're gonna have to go back to the main panel and start over.
> 
> Did you run new wires for the washer?? What ga is the wire??
> 
> ...


theres a 110 vac outlet right neft to where the washer is going


oscer1 said:


> I be checking your outlet if you did not remove the cord from dryer. Should have 120 volts to ground on each leg and 240 volts across the 2 line wires. A picture would help us. I know in are state they went away from the three wire to 4 wire.


Its a 3 wire dryer cord, center is ground the two outside legs are 110


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

So the voltage of each leg in the 220VAC receptacle is correct? 

Was the dryer working correctly before you moved it to this location?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> So the voltage of each leg in the 220VAC receptacle is correct?
> 
> Was the dryer working correctly before you moved it to this location?


the voltage is 110 on each leg I show 110 on each leg all the way from the fuse box, to the terminals on the dryer cord, BUT if I hoot=k them up to the dryer and them plug it back in I show 2 on the left and 249 on the right


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Still would be helpful with pictures


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can but they are gonna be crappy pictures, the camera on my S20 is broke ( crap piece of S*** glass)


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Bad dryer cord?

If not, must be something seriously wrong in the dryer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

SpywareDr said:


> Was the dryer working correctly before you moved it to this location?


Has Doc's question been answered??

What's the history on the dryer....did it ever work??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> So the voltage of each leg in the 220VAC receptacle is correct?
> 
> Was the dryer working correctly before you moved it to this location?


I forgot to sat, Yes It was working correctly before we moved it, I'm going to take the ext cord apart at eth ends this evening to see if anything came loose


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> I forgot to sat, Yes It was working correctly before we moved it, I'm going to take the ext cord apart at eth ends this evening to see if anything came loose


Why using extension cord should only be one cord for dryer


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I found the problem, the ground wire was loose on the ext cord, I now have teh dryer coming on and operating, now theres another problem I have power at one end of the heating element and no power at the other end of the heating element.
Guess its time to install the dryer my son brought home last night and scrap the old one


----------



## Sophus (Feb 4, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> I can but they are gonna be crappy pictures, the camera on my S20 is broke ( crap piece of S*** glass)


Use the camera facing the you (the screen side. I think it's capable of a least 8MP even in low light, but more lighting would help.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfen1086 said:


> ok I'm in the process of installing the washing machine on the back porch instead of in the pantry, so we moved the dryer, Now all of a sudden when I connect eth wires to the back I get 2 vac on one lug and 249vav on the other and you get shocked if you touch the metal on the dryer, ***?
> I took the back off the controls and the unit and theres no broken wires anywhere, everything is connected and looks clean


you got one of the blacks in the neutral white spot.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I fixed the ext cord and installed the dryer my son got from his girlfriends grandmother its a see through door type with like a bunch of different settings, I rerouted the power outlet out the top of the fuse box across the ceiling and down the wall a little, the dryer cord reaches it with plenty of slack 

yuesterday we had to put the old washer with a grinding bearing back in because teh pump is either broke or the one we bought has a internal hose that came off, wont know till I take it apart and look around at worst I need a pump, easy enough to replace and cheaper than a techg charges too.
AND, I found out from a licensed electrician that I can upgrade my house myself I do not need to hire and electrician as long as it passes code, so I'm going to get everything I need one piece at a time and install it all, then call the electrician and see if it will pass code before calling the county inspector  ( that what the electrician said to do


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome. Sounds like it's starting to come together for you. 

Stay safe!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

yea, not that THAT issue is fixed now another gremlin showed its F***** face, the washing mackine, the one that was in the Pantry has a bearing grinding when it spins, I mean it sounds worse than a bad front hub on my dakota....so we bought a used one for 100 over in edentom, ,,, works great, only issue is it puurs water all over teh wood flors, so we put the grinding bearing waher back in whiel I fix this old one, and believe me its so old I can fix it now the fun part, I put all my skivies and work clothes in the washer and turned it on, it washed, then while the loid was LOCKED, it desides to come to a grinding halt, with my clothes in iot, I knwo some of you will say, " simply unplug it" well, if you can do that feel free to come umplug it and open teh lid cause when I do it it stays locked


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep, I've experienced that too. Seems like front load washing machines do that to keep water from coming out if you were to open the door. What is the make and model number. The manufacturer may have a way to get it unlocked in an emergency.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I tried my best the one we bought first melted the tun to teh bearing the second one we bought has a cracked and broked plastic drum, BOTH made in the USA, I hate myself for saying this but I do not want ANYTHING made in the united states anymore, the garbage made in china lasts longer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Good Info, good advice:
Washer


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What is the make and model number of the washing machine with the door 'locked' shut?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Its a whirpool no model sticker on it but it looks like this


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Whirlpool-5-cu-ft-High-Efficiency-Top-Load-Washer-White/50254189?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-app-_-bing-_-pla-_-174-_-50254189-_-0&kpid&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&ds_rl=1286890&msclkid=0239830e10821894a980e23f044b3869&gclid=0239830e10821894a980e23f044b3869&gclsrc=3p.ds


Its also the one that the tub bearing seized up on


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Top load with a lid that locks shut?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

SpywareDr said:


> Top load with a lid that locks shut?


Ares locks and it’s a top load


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Supposd it has been a while since we've purchased a top loading washing machine. Been buying front loading since probably early 2000's or so. We do have an ancient top loader up at our cottage that's still working great. Neither it, or its dryer mate lock the lids though.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Top load with a lid that locks shut?


Yep Whirlpool sticker says made in USA, I'm thinking made in USA by the people that knew they were losing their jobs that day, its a year old


SpywareDr said:


> Supposd it has been a while since we've purchased a top loading washing machine. Been buying front loading since probably early 2000's or so. We do have an ancient top loader up at our cottage that's still working great. Neither it, or its dryer mate lock the lids though.


Too day you don't live near me, I'd buy it off you, as long as it worked


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm. Two problems:

1) That washer and dryer are about 800 miles NNW of me at our cottage up on Hubbard Lake in northern Michigan. Then it would be roughly 1,000 miles down to your place in North Carolina, then yet another 250 miles back up to my place here in Maryland. Right at 2,000 miles or so.

2) The wife would kill me.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea, plus I cant afford the gas or shipping LOL
but that OK, we might have just enough scrap out back to buy a Speed Queen if we completely disassemble everything down to each individual piece of metal, which is no problem since none of it has to go back together LOL
That is the beauty of scrap, free money if you do a little work, its just not feasable to do it full time down here like it was in Va beach, when we lived there my wife made 800 a week just in junk alone once we took it apart,


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Love those solid old Speed Queens. The solenoid in the washing machine has something like 33 pounds of pull. Click, BANG! First time I saw/heard one in action I was like "That's what I'm talking about. Get'er dun!"


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Id LOVE to get a commercial Speed Queen, but at best I'll be able to afford a residential one


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Even the residential models are built to last something 20-25 years.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

good, cause I'm looking for the best I can find


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I notice a LOT of Whirlpools 
And my wife said the Maytag is gone


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That's a bummer. Maytag's usually last a while, but Speed Queen's last longer.

Anything that's mechanically sound is better than nothing at all. When I was a kid I hated our ancient wringer washer and clotheslines. Way to much work. Easier to simply run around naked.


----------

